# Chick flicks and other woman-centric shows



## Fialovy (Oct 22, 2021)

Since we have a girly anime/manga thread that is successful, I thought a thread in the beauty parlor for non-Japanese movies/shows for women would be good whether it is the standard chick flicks like Mean Girls or 27 Dresses, shows like Sex in the City, soap operas, reality shows aimed at women like The Bachelor, or even girly cartoons and you remember as watching as a kid.

I guess I will start off by saying what was your favorite TV show you grew up with as a kid? For me it would be Princess Gwenevere and the Jewel Riders (Starla for you Brits). It was this western made magical girl series that you had to get up super early to watch. 




W.I.T.C.H. was also a good show, that was more my late childhood early teens though.

Also, the holidays are around the corner which means that shitty Hallmark Christmas Movies and their clones are coming up. Anyone else likes to hatewatch them as much as I do? They are all really formulaic and are basically live action harlequin romance novels without the graphic sex. I remember seeing one called the Christmas Prince about some woman who visits this made up country around Christmas due to work and ends up meeting the prince of said country and stays with him over the holidays and it was really cheesy there was also this one where she helps this dude organize a Christmas parade and he ends up proposing at said parade. They are the type of movies that you watch while getting drunk off spiked eggnog and the like in the middle of a blizzard.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 22, 2021)

Mmm...
I'm sure PPG is one of them, not entirely centric but shows a lot of fine things. My favorite is that feminist episode one, written by the MLP 2010 creator.... i don't remember the name, lol.
And... i don't know if Totally Spies (if you ignore some fetisches) is another.


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 22, 2021)

I guess the girly stuff I watched was the original MLP, Rainbow Brite and Care Bears. Cartoobs made to sell toys. Gotta love that 80s marketing strategy.

I heard they make those Hallmark movies all year round. It's a constant conveyor belt of Holiday schlock.


----------



## ICraveDeath (Oct 22, 2021)

I watched a ton of Sailor Moon and Powerpuff Girls as a kid, since they were some of the few girlier shows I genuinely enjoyed. I was also a major Sabrina the Teenage Witch fan, and the Netflix adaption doesn't compare in the slightest.

I always like riffing on Hallmark movies with friends during Christmas. It'd feel weird _not _to do it at this point lol.


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 23, 2021)

Ah yes, a thread I am qualified for!

As a kid I grew up with the 3D animated Barbie films. "Barbie as Rapunzel" was one of my favorites, and I had a talking dragon doll that was based from a character in that film. There's also Barbie's "Princess and the Pauper" and I also had the dolls that were made/marketed along with that film as well. "Swan Lake" was also based as fuck and that was one of my earliest introductions into classical music, and my love for it.

Does anyone remember the show "H20"? It was about mermaids and shit. I remember it being weird but also interesting as hell, and I was always mad that they seemed to show more re-runs of it than anything else. The film "Aquamarine" I thought was one of the coolest films to ever grace my child eyes, and I remember the absolute mermaid-frenzy it sent people.

One more thing too, and this is definitely more of a personal thought. Growing up I had a VHS copy of "Charlotte's Web", the 1973 version. This too was one of my favorites growing up, and something about it always touched me a little differently than most pieces of media. For me, not a lot of movies or shows spoke to me as being "feminine". Even some things that were meant for the female audience always felt hopelessly forced onto the younger females of my generation (and it's how I feel about modern media now, especially for kids, ugh). "Charlotte's Web" though? There's nothing inherently "feminine" about it, but the way the team behind this film put together their telling of this story stuck out to me very much as a kid. It influenced the way I connected with animals, among many other things. The animation and soundtrack for this film is wonderful, and I can honestly sit down to watch it whenever to this day.


----------



## Medulseur (Oct 23, 2021)

When I was a kid I would watch 4Kids hoping to see Sonic X, Kirby, Yu-Gi-Oh, ect and sometimes Winx Club would be on. It wasn't too bad of a show but I think my young boy/lizard brain was mostly fascinated by the relatively revealing clothing the characters wore.


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 23, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> I guess the girly stuff I watched was the original MLP, Rainbow Brite and Care Bears. Cartoobs made to sell toys. Gotta love that 80s marketing strategy.
> 
> I heard they make those Hallmark movies all year round. It's a constant conveyor belt of Holiday schlock.


Holy shit, there is more Hallmark movies year round? Damn, of course, I don't think I hate myself that much


Weed Eater said:


> As a kid I grew up with the 3D animated Barbie films. "Barbie as Rapunzel" was one of my favorites, and I had a talking dragon doll that was based from a character in that film. There's also Barbie's "Princess and the Pauper" and I also had the dolls that were made/marketed along with that film as well. "Swan Lake" was also based as fuck and that was one of my earliest introductions into classical music, and my love for it.
> 
> Does anyone remember the show "H20"? It was about mermaids and shit. I remember it being weird but also interesting as hell, and I was always mad that they seemed to show more re-runs of it than anything else. The film "Aquamarine" I thought was one of the coolest films to ever grace my child eyes, and I remember the absolute mermaid-frenzy it sent people.


Oh yeah! The Barbie flims, I think the Barbie as Rapunzel one got memed briefly since the weasel called the villain "mistress" Also, damn, the CGI was so shit, it aged terribly.









						Barbie Rapunzel but it's just otto
					

someone please come and get their horny ferret.




					www.youtube.com
				




Oh yeah! Aquamarine! That film started my mermaid phase for a while. I also liked the Little Mermaid cartoon on Toon Disney


Also, since I brought it up, do any of you like Sex in the City? I never though I'd like it personally, I literally started watching it out of boredom and then I suddenly find myself getting attached to the characters. Mr. Big is a total asshole though. That scene at the end of an episode where he followed Carrie into the elevator and kissed her despite her begging him not to because she was with Aidan was not okay. If I were her, I would tell Aidan that my ex coerced me into kissing him and sex and then get a restraining order on Mr. Big. Seriously, Aidan was a good guy and she totally fucked the relationship up. 

Steve and Miranda were a nice couple, Steve did need to grow up a bit at first which he eventually did by opening his own bar and proving to her that he was responsible by being more active in raising their son. Samantha was of course hilarious. I also liked Stanford and I always held hopes that he would find a nice guy especially since he was unconventionally attractive and you know how gay men are really vain, but what ever happened to Marcus? In the first movie he just disappeared and they seemed to really love each other and then just had a really forced relationship with Charlotte's gay best friend Anthony which just came out of nowhere. Why? 

Also, Sex in the City 2 sucked ass, seriously, the movie is nothing but pointless filler and has no redeeming qualities. I remember Blackbustercritic when he was still active on Youtube talking about in his video explaining why Blockbuster failed from the perspective of an ex-manager in the later days. He explained that he was in a mostly black neighboor and his store was given tons of copies of Sex in the City 2 which nobody rented at all and stayed there collecting dust and didn't sell when they were eventually removed from rental and they had to package them up to other stores to hopefully sell them which they didn't and so they had to take them to other stores and it was a waste of time and money. Ironically, when there was a popular movie like Happy Feet his store received hardly any copies as if Blockbuster didn't know anything about movies.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Owlflaps (Oct 23, 2021)

I liked the Last Unicorn. Is that a girly film?


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 23, 2021)

Owlflaps said:


> I liked the Last Unicorn. Is that a girly film?


I would say it counts! I love it too both the aesthetic and the soundtrack are amazing! 

I also suddenly remember a Chick Flick from my childhood, but does anyone remember Cadet Kelly? Basically a girl who is made to go to military school and gets on the drill team? I remember watching it and enjoying it, but I am not sure if I would enjoy it now so much.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> When I was a kid I would watch 4Kids hoping to see Sonic X, Kirby, Yu-Gi-Oh, ect and sometimes Winx Club would be on. It wasn't too bad of a show but I think my young boy/lizard brain was mostly fascinated by the relatively revealing clothing the characters wore.
> 
> View attachment 2650301


Cheap rip off of Sailor Moon.


----------



## Stuck Pooh (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Medulseur (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Cheap rip off of Sailor Moon.


Yeah if I knew about Sailor Moon at the time I probably would have had an even greater confusing interest.


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 23, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> Oh yeah! The Barbie flims, I think the Barbie as Rapunzel one got memed briefly since the weasel called the villain "mistress" Also, damn, the CGI was so shit, it aged terribly.


Most of those early CGI films were going to age badly no matter what. It was interesting seeing women my age make meme edits of this stuff, considering I didn't think there was much to "meme" besides the wonky villian characters these filmmakers created and acted out lol.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

I like beaches.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Nov 4, 2021)

Alright here's some girly media that i was into as a wee thothunter:

As someone has brought it up before, I watched a lot of the Barbie movies as a kid and I remember having a book that was based on the Nutcracker one and loving it because of all the glittery pink stuff. I really liked Aquamarine and I remember watching it with my mom when it came out in theaters because I really liked mermaids when I was 6 also I like Enchanted and I also saw that when that came out in theaters. I watched the last unicorn when I was in the first grade and remembering how shocked I was with the ending as it was the first time I saw a fantasy film that didn't end with a happily ever after where the unicorn gets married to the prince. It's only after watching this video essay do I now have a more profound appreciation for the ending as it's a film that really hits you harder as an adult, I plan on rewatching the film and reading the book sometime. I'll post anything else that comes to mind if I can remember it.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 5, 2021)

What about Buffy the Vampire Slayer?


----------



## Ona Quest (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 5, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Mmm...
> I'm sure PPG is one of them, not entirely centric but shows a lot of fine things. My favorite is that feminist episode one, written by the MLP 2010 creator.... i don't remember the name, lol.


I think the episode title is called, Equal Fights. I remember liking the villain's overall design.

When it comes to girl shows, I watch Project Runway


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 5, 2021)

Querent21 said:


> View attachment 2690975View attachment 2690976View attachment 2690979


Chicks dig supernatural stuff

Can The Nanny be considered as a "girly" show? I don't know about you but I think Fran is the best-dressed character ever.

Betty La Fea (the original colombian version) is great. Colombia made great shows at that time.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 5, 2021)

One thing I remember as a kid is my mom was doing something at her friend's house that I forgot and brought me over and the mom's friend's daughter said "Let's watch the Lizzie McGuire movie!" which I was like "Ummmm... okay, whatever..." and I actually remember enjoying it, especially the soundtrack. I still like listening to "What Dreams are Made of" if I am feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Ona Quest (Nov 5, 2021)

Jesus Quintana said:


> Chicks dig supernatural stuff
> 
> Can The Nanny be considered as a "girly" show? I don't know about you but I think Fran is the best-dressed character ever.
> 
> Betty La Fea (the original colombian version) is great. Colombia made great shows at that time.


OG Betty la Fea is super good  which reminds me, speaking of telenovelas:


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 5, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> One thing I remember as a kid is my mom was doing something at her friend's house that I forgot and brought me over and the mom's friend's daughter said "Let's watch the Lizzie McGuire movie!" which I was like "Ummmm... okay, whatever..." and I actually remember enjoying it, especially the soundtrack. I still like listening to "What Dreams are Made of" if I am feeling nostalgic.


Lizzie McGuire was a good show for girls. They don't make them like that anymore


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 5, 2021)

As a child of the 80s, two chick cartoons I remember fondly are Jem & the Holograms and the original She-Ra. The original She-Ra was a big influence on me growing up and what it means to be a woman. Although as a kid I thought Jerricka and Rio should've broken up in the cartoon, I enjoyed J&TH a lot. I even liked the reboot comic until they got that one no-talent artist with her repulsive art. Yes, I'm one of those people who will not enjoy a comic if the art is horrible.

BTW, does Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman count? It was an interesting take on the old west through the eyes of a woman from the east (Boston). I showed it to my niece when she was 9 and she enjoyed it. Though my sister had to explain to her what prostitution was and I'm sure that was interesting.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 6, 2021)

Querent21 said:


> OG Betty la Fea is super good  which reminds me, speaking of telenovelas:
> 
> View attachment 2692344


I never watched that one. But after a quick look, it reminds me of Carita de Ángel:




You probably know about telenovelas, and the Mexican telenovela is the queen of them all. The Holy Trinity of novelas is:
-Marimar
-La usurpadora
-María la del barrio
I don't know one single woman who hasn't watched at least one of these. I could sperg more about them, but I'd probably need a whole new thread.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 6, 2021)

I know nothing about telenovelas, but that made me think of this scene.







I have watched soap operas with my mom and grandma back in the day, I could never get into them though. The one my mom watched was As the World Turns back in the day while my grandma preferred Young and the Restless. I never really understood the appeal of them.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 8, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> I know nothing about telenovelas, but that made me think of this scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Jewtube doesn't let me watch the video, but I know it's the iconic scene from Maria la del Barrio, where Soraya beats the shit out of that disabled girl. Yes, that's the reason why I like that show.
Wait, here's a better one:


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 8, 2021)

Even though I'm far outside the show's target demographic, I genuinely enjoy DC Superhero Girls. It's from Lauren Faust (worked on _PPG_ and _Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends_, created _MLP: FIM_). 
It's silly and the animation is fun. It's great for watching on the couch when you're sick and/or tired.


----------



## Butter (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh this is interesting. If there's any older femanon (kill me) here: was She-Ra considered a girly show? I know it had more girly elements, but as a boy back then I didn't much think it was too girly as to be uncool for a boy to watch.

And since I was a cool boy, I obviously didn't talk to girls back then, because they were gross as hell. Still are. 

Would be cool to hear some farmers' opinions on it.


----------



## WutangLee (Nov 8, 2021)

Butter said:


> Oh this is interesting. If there's any older femanon (kill me) here: was She-Ra considered a girly show? I know it had more girly elements, but as a boy back then I didn't much think it was too girly as to be uncool for a boy to watch.
> 
> And since I was a cool boy, I obviously didn't talk to girls back then, because they were gross as hell. Still are.
> 
> Would be cool to hear some farmers' opinions on it.



Not a fem, and this show was way before my time. But those kinds of shows were not meant to be girly, they were He-man for girls. The entire purpose was Mattel trying to sell masculine things to girls, even in their creation they were trying to package action figures as dolls like barbies. 

Source: Netflix series "the toys that made us". Great show. Check it out.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 9, 2021)

I can't believe no one's brought up _Mean Girls_, c'mon, girls. I know it's either that or _The Princess Bride_, but they're iconic with the chicks for a reason.

I otherwise am not one for chick flicks, probably 'cause I just watch whatever catches my attention and I don't consider things "chick flicks" or not, and having grown up with only brothers, most of my "chick flick" exposure was outside of the house. And besides, most of the stuff Mom has or tends to watch I just don't typically care for,



Weed Eater said:


> One more thing too, and this is definitely more of a personal thought. Growing up I had a VHS copy of "Charlotte's Web", the 1973 version. This too was one of my favorites growing up, and something about it always touched me a little differently than most pieces of media. For me, not a lot of movies or shows spoke to me as being "feminine". Even some things that were meant for the female audience always felt hopelessly forced onto the younger females of my generation (and it's how I feel about modern media now, especially for kids, ugh). "Charlotte's Web" though? There's nothing inherently "feminine" about it, but the way the team behind this film put together their telling of this story stuck out to me very much as a kid. It influenced the way I connected with animals, among many other things. The animation and soundtrack for this film is wonderful, and I can honestly sit down to watch it whenever to this day.


Duuuuuude I think you're on to something. This one always hit different, even _Secret of NIMH_ doesn't have that feeling.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 9, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> I can't believe no one's brought up _Mean Girls_, c'mon, girls. I know it's either that or _The Princess Bride_, but they're iconic with the chicks for a reason.
> 
> I otherwise am not one for chick flicks, probably 'cause I just watch whatever catches my attention and I don't consider things "chick flicks" or not, and having grown up with only brothers, most of my "chick flick" exposure was outside of the house. And besides, most of the stuff Mom has or tends to watch I just don't typically care for,


Of course Mean Girls! That is like, the quintessential one, plus I like the memes from it.

I was the same way, was the only girl out of a bunch of male cousins and brothers with my only other female cousin living far away to the point I rarely got to see her so I mostly watched guy stuff, but on nights when my dad and brother were gone, my mom and I (and sometimes my aunt if she came over) would watch Chick Flicks. Another one I like is How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days.

One I keep getting recommended is Love Actually. Is it any good?


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 9, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> One I keep getting recommended is Love Actually. Is it any good?


It's a decent chick flick to watch during Christmas season.
"I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes... love is all around!"


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 9, 2021)

Jesus Quintana said:


> It's a decent chick flick to watch during Christmas season.
> "I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes... love is all around!"


Speaking of the Christmas season, While You Were Sleeping is an amusing film to see around that time, too.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 9, 2021)

Well what do you know? Christmas is coming up soon! I might watch those sometime after Thanksgiving.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Nov 13, 2021)

vampire diaries


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 13, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> Well what do you know? Christmas is coming up soon! I might watch those sometime after Thanksgiving.


Speaking of Christmas, who's gonna gorge on the Hallmark Channel's endless Christmas specials? I have a neighbor that will.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Speaking of Christmas, who's gonna gorge on the Hallmark Channel's endless Christmas specials? I have a neighbor that will.


Probably me. It needs to be the right mood though.


----------



## mikaylatoads (Nov 15, 2021)

Totally Spies!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 15, 2021)

Chilean soaps are pretty good, and they include nudity. La Doña on Chilevision was good. Rubi will always be the best the colonies have to offer. 



Fialovy said:


> Probably me. It needs to be the right mood though.


I don't understand,  those films are horrible. I love romantic films, but Hallmark is just so campy and unrealistic. 

You should watch La Celestina. It is a Spanisg film, but it's amazing.


----------



## OrionBalls (Nov 15, 2021)

The six hour version of Pride and Prejudice is the only "chick flick" I ever really liked. The entire cast was just wonderful, especially Alison Steadman as Mrs. Bennet.


----------



## Stuck Pooh (Nov 15, 2021)

Australia did all the memorable girl shows back then, wonder if they still do


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Nov 15, 2021)

Jesus Quintana said:


> I never watched that one. But after a quick look, it reminds me of Carita de Ángel:
> View attachment 2694358
> 
> You probably know about telenovelas, and the Mexican telenovela is the queen of them all. The Holy Trinity of novelas is:
> ...


No Rosalinda?
HERESY
La usurpadora is banger tho


----------



## they_live (Nov 17, 2021)

I love 'chick flicks', spent a lot of my childhood with my sister and her friends watching them. 

Gilmore Girls. Good looking men, hot MILF main character, cute small town, it doesn't get much better than that.
Charmed. Who DIDNT want to live in San Francisco with their witch sisters and fight demons because of that show? Also, who didn't avoid getting a tan for years after seeing how luminous Rose McGowan looked in that soft fuzzy camera lighting.
Golden Girls, it was healthy to see that even in older age you can still have problems with friends and romance, because growing up you're told you should just 'know better'. 
Practical Magic. It's a movie, but I watched it so often on repeat it might as well have been a show.
Shows like Sister Sister, That's So Raven, Lizzy McGuire, As Told By Ginger, Angela Anaconda, Pepper Ann, and Braceface. 
I grew up in the late 90's and early 2000's. So my preferences might seem dated, but I feel everything I've mentioned aged well.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 17, 2021)

I have to agree with Golden Girls, it is great. I also was a big fan of full house back in the day too. Also, I remember some of Mary Kate and Ashley's shows for girls that they starred in. Some of the songs are still in my head to this day, I think the one where they were having a sleepover with friends and one of them was like "If I don't make it, give my goldfish to my twin" and she was like "But I don't want your goldfish.", geez, it has been such a long time ago.

Another one I have memories of is House Bunny. I watched it in high school at a sleepover with all of the girls in my class and it was more enjoyable than I thought. Basically, a playboy bunny becomes a sorority mom after feeling like she is becoming too old to do modeling and tries to make the "uncool" sorority cool again.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 17, 2021)

they_live said:


> Shows like Sister Sister, That's So Raven, Lizzy McGuire, As Told By Ginger, Angela Anaconda, Pepper Ann, and Braceface.


Shit I watched and know every one of those shows.


----------



## Registration (Nov 19, 2021)

Back in the 00's there was a show that eventually got a mexican version, it was called Rebelde. It was about teenagers doing teenagers shit, lots of romance, music bands, school drama and so on, it was really popular in latin america.

Back then we had so little choices of entertainment, that even guys watched it but not for the kind of reason you are thinking of: Most of the women in the show were so fucking good looking and hot that I am sure lots of lads beat the meat thinking about them.  

Last year I did remember it and let the youtube playlist on whenever I was doing anything and I went up to episode 160, then I found out that there are shipping compilations with all scenes related to each couple and guess what? It was fucking long ass videos.

The only thing that bothers me is that the dubbed version in my country changes the audio and it all sounds really fake, but listening to the original audio, sounds way more natural and without mixing problems.









						História Josy e Téo - Parte 1 (3°Temporada)
					






					www.youtube.com
				




And I guess some years ago they did a new version in my country and If I recall correctly there is a reboot on netflix but "darker" right now. 

It is really entertaining with all the tropes and cliches. Josy and Teo, best couple.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2021)

Isn't It Romantic is a fun look into those romantic chick flicks by making fun of an exploring the tropes. Like when she tries to say "shit" she's automatically censored, how her fridge is full of fancy ice cream, and the flamboyantly gay neighbor. There's also a fun little thing at the end that I won't spoil.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Isn't It Romantic is a fun look into those romantic chick flicks by making fun of an exploring the tropes. Like when she tries to say "shit" she's automatically censored, how her fridge is full of fancy ice cream, and the flamboyantly gay neighbor. There's also a fun little thing at the end that I won't spoil.


I haven't seen that yet, sounds interesting

The one Chick Flick I really hated though was Bridesmaids, just wasn't a fan of it. I just didn't like that there were a few of the other bridesmaids like the Disney fangirl that were wasted potential. She could have been a really interesting character if she was expanded on.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 21, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> When I was a kid I would watch 4Kids hoping to see Sonic X, Kirby, Yu-Gi-Oh, ect and sometimes Winx Club would be on. It wasn't too bad of a show but I think my young boy/lizard brain was mostly fascinated by the relatively revealing clothing the characters wore.
> 
> View attachment 2650301


Same, I watched Winx Club for the girls in stripper outfits (consciously though), but partly because it was a girls' show and I wanted to research those cootie-breath girls. I ended up semi-interested in the plot and magic system, but it wasn't very good.

@Fialovy Last year I riffed on Hallmark movies with my mom around Christmas, plan on doing it again soon. Good times.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 21, 2021)

I liked Gilmore Girls alot. 

The Notebook surprisingly worked.

Not really a recommendation, but something I wanted to mention.


Spoiler: sorta side tangent 



I had a sister who was really into the movie A Walk To Remember, she played it all the fucking time. 
However one weekend I suddenly had that weird feeling where I missed her (still alive, just in a different state), so I decided to watch A Walk To Remember as a way to get nostalgic and remind myself of my sister. 
Not a good movie, but Shane West and Mandy Moore actually do great with what they're given with, and the soundtrack actually kicks ass.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 21, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> One I keep getting recommended is Love Actually. Is it any good?


It's okay, nothing special. Kind of cringe tbh. The dude in love with Keira Knightley comes off as a total creeper.

My go to chick flick will always be My Best Friend's Wedding. I can watch Romy And Michele's High School Reunion and never get sick of it.


----------



## do you like my hat (Nov 21, 2021)

The Barbie movies were _the_ shit when I was a kid. My favourites were Princess and the Pauper, Fairytopia, and 12 Dancing Princesses. _However_, there were also the Bratz movies/TV show, which were...definitely an experience. Like, there was a Halloween one about the Bratz girls going to a sleepover which I was absolutely fucking _terrified_ of.

I was also somehow the only child I knew who'd seen Anastasia. Historical accuracy aside, the soundtrack was awesome.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 21, 2021)

Anastasia was Don Bluth's last great film tbh. I've always loved that one. Sometimes I still play Once Upon A December. The biggest film I was into when I was younger was Titanic, which people called a chick flick for some reason. I guess because it was a love story? Speaking of girly things- I'm old enough to remember Leo mania, and yes for a while I was part of that.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 4, 2021)

Dolphin Lundgren said:


> Anastasia was Don Bluth's last great film tbh. I've always loved that one. Sometimes I still play Once Upon A December. The biggest film I was into when I was younger was Titanic, which people called a chick flick for some reason. I guess because it was a love story? Speaking of girly things- I'm old enough to remember Leo mania, and yes for a while I was part of that.


Yeah, I liked it too. Too bad they eventually did find the remains of her body in 2004 which totally dates the movie now.

Also, I got drunk and watched this one movie called A Castle for Christmas where this author after her latest book gets panned goes to Scotland because she needs inspiration and she heard there was a castle where her ancestors were groundskeepers is on sale and wants to buy it because she is rich. Of course, the owner of the castle, the descendant of the duke, is such a tsundere and doesn't like the idea of her buying the castle even though he secretly likes her and she decides to throw a Christmas party for the village (which there is this knitting circle at the local pub that the author befriends).

 It was an okay movie, but I don't think I could watch it while sober.


----------



## Character from a movie (Dec 4, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> Yeah, I liked it too. Too bad they eventually did find the remains of her body in 2004 which totally dates the movie now.
> 
> Also, I got drunk and watched this one movie called A Castle for Christmas where this author after her latest book gets panned goes to Scotland because she needs inspiration and she heard there was a castle where her ancestors were groundskeepers is on sale and wants to buy it because she is rich. Of course, the owner of the castle, the descendant of the duke, is such a tsundere and doesn't like the idea of her buying the castle even though he secretly likes her and she decides to throw a Christmas party for the village (which there is this knitting circle at the local pub that the author befriends).
> 
> It was an okay movie, but I don't think I could watch it while sober.


I think I've heard of that movie... or a similar story but with some differences, I don't know.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm a dude, but Mean Girls is an awesome movie. Anastasia was both Don Bluth's best movie and one of my favorite movies from my childhood.

I'll also admit I'm a sucker for Titanic, Moulin Rouge!, and the Romeo & Juliet movie from the 90's.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Jesus Quintana said:


> Chicks dig supernatural stuff
> 
> Can The Nanny be considered as a "girly" show? I don't know about you but I think Fran is the best-dressed character ever.
> 
> Betty La Fea (the original colombian version) is great. Colombia made great shows at that time.


Rebelde Way, Jake and Blake, the classics


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 4, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm a dude, but Mean Girls is an awesome movie. Anastasia was both Don Bluth's best movie and one of my favorite movies from my childhood.
> 
> I'll also admit I'm a sucker for Titanic, Moulin Rouge!, and the Romeo & Juliet movie from the 90's.


 Anastasia wasn't as good as An American Tail or The Land Before Time, but it's still high up there for me. 

Bridesmaids was mentioned. I hated that one mostly because it just wasn't funny to me. 

I'll admit I'm a sucker for old Meg Ryan films. Even You've Got Mail.


----------

